# Jabbas new enclosure



## ayoBEBO (Mar 27, 2017)

New to forum, just wanted to say Heyo. 
I Just finished building my tegu Jabbas enclosure and thought I would share. 
I need to modify the one nozzle near the two lamps to make it point downward slightly so they don't hit the light. 

http://imgur.com/a/EP7Ax


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 27, 2017)

ayoBEBO said:


> New to forum, just wanted to say Heyo.
> I Just finished building my tegu Jabbas enclosure and thought I would share.
> I need to modify the one nozzle near the two lamps to make it point downward slightly so they don't hit the light.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/EP7Ax


Welcome.


----------



## beantickler (Mar 27, 2017)

looks nice... welcome


----------



## JimB (Mar 28, 2017)

to the fold.
You need to come vacation in Colorado Springs ... and while you're here, you could build me something that nice for my PepperJack! heh heh


----------

